# OS X Print Server won't work with windows



## gimbi (Jan 26, 2005)

We're setting up one of our OS X Servers as a print server. Works beautifully with all of our mac machines, but our windows machines won't work properly. When we try to send printers jobs through the print server, it is never received by the server itself.

On the server side, nothing shows up on any of the logs when a windows machine tries to print. We have the print queues set up with LPR, IPP and SMB. We also have Windows server running with guest access on.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Have you tried this?
http://www.macworld.com/article/132263/2008/02/macwinprint.html


----------



## gimbi (Jan 26, 2005)

Not quite the same problem. This is going through a print server. Not a big deal, we decided to directly install network printers to windows machines as there's only a dozen or so in our district.


----------

